# ¡Dos Mil Felicidades Belén!



## cuchuflete

¡felicidades Be!

 Es un placer colaborar contigo,

Cuchu​


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡¡Felicidades Belén!!!, gracias por todo lo que nos brindas  *


PS: Cuchu, ¿no debería estar en Cultural Issue?**


----------



## lauranazario

Three cheers for the coolest duck in our whole flock! 

Congratulations,
LN


----------



## sazette

Muchas felicidades Belén y gracias por tu enorme ayuda que me ha servido de mucho!!!


----------



## alc112

Muchas gracias Belén por todo la ayuda que me das y en especial por lo que me ayudaste hoy, sos una genia
Saludos


----------



## gorgojo

Gracias y Felicidades Maestra Belén



gorgojo


----------



## Artrella

Felicidades Be!!    ​







Besos, Art


----------



## pinkpanter

Me uno a las felicitaciones


----------



## Ariadna

¡¡FELICIDADES BELÉN!!  







*(pero ¿por qué?, he mirado y no es su cumple...)*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, Belén!

You are a Queen! (See picture.)  

EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Ariadna said:
			
		

> ¡¡FELICIDADES BELÉN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(pero ¿por qué?, he mirado y no es su cumple...)*



Porque ha llegado a los 2000 "posts"...  

Saluditos. EVA.


----------



## belén

Thank you so much!!!

I love this postbirthdays because I always get all these ducks and they  make me so happy and make me jump for joy (and I love animals and flowers, as many of you know!!!)

Thank you all, dear foreromates and thanks Mike for the forum! 

La Be


----------



## Lancel0t

Though I am quite late, I know that its the thought that counts. *Congratulations Belen*. Thank you for helping us all.


----------



## Philippa

Cheers for all your friendly help, Belén! I can't quite believe that you guys all have so many posts - everyone's accelerating away from me  

Here's a picture for you that I haven't managed to shrink to upload (sorry, it's pathetic I know - I'll have to learn soon!)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.freewebs.com/artist4hire/duckandturtle2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.freewebs.com/artist4hire/mattpage1.htm&h=201&w=288&sz=74&tbnid=buE58lvgAg0J:&tbnh=76&tbnw=109&start=3&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dduck%2Band%2Bturtle%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG

I'm sure it's me following the rules as usual and you looking really impressed!!   

Philippa 

Philippa...let's see if I can help you here...
cuchu


----------



## weird

¡Muchas felicidades Belén!

Gracias, por tu ayuda y ¡que cumplas 3000!  

Dos mil besotes


----------

